# Dünne Handschuhe für den Sommer



## Markusdr (4. März 2019)

Moin,

irgendwie finde ich mich nicht so richtig zurecht. Ich habe die Suche bemüht aber keinen guten Thread gefunden. Entweder ging es um Winterhandschuhe oder besondere... 

Kurz gesagt ich sche Handschuhe. Bei meinen Gartenhandschuhen hab ich immer 9 die passen super. Weil ich eh was bestellt hatte, habe ich mir ein paar Fox Ranger Gel mitbestellt. In M = 9 = Passen gar nicht. Zu klein, die Naht drückt unter den Fingernagel und nach kurzer Zeit massive Druckstellen. Gehe also zurück. 

Habt ihr nen Tipp für mich? Ich fahre aktuell die Ergon GA2 Griffe welche sehr viel Grip haben. 

Farbe orange wäre toll, aber kein muss, schwarz geht auch. 

Lieben Dank


----------



## Florent29 (4. März 2019)

Vergiss mal den ganzen Gel-Quatsch - und Fox sowieso, die fallen nach 3 Tagen auseinander.

Die besten Handschuhe macht mM nach derzeit Leatt: DBX 1.0 bis DBX 4.0 je nach "Schutzklasse" auf der Außenhand, ohne nervige Klettverschlüsse, mit superweicher Kunstfaser auf der Innenseite mit oder ohne Polster je nach Wunsch. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

zB diese hier: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=266867;menu=1000,18,56;mid[511]=1;page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. März 2019)




----------



## Logic (4. März 2019)

Ich habe seit letztem Jahr die Oneal AMX in Gr9: https://www.oneal.eu/de/products/mountainbike/handschuhe/1101-032_amx-gloves/
Handlänge (Mittelfinger bis Handwurzel): ca. 19,5cm
Handumfang: ca. 21,5cm

Die sind das luftigste was ich bisher hatte. Zwischen den Fingern ist ein Mesh und die Handfläche ich durchgehend perforiert.


 



Nähte sind zwar auch im Bereich der Fingerkuppen vorhanden, aber mich stören sie nicht sonderlich, ist aber sicher Geschmackssache.
Hatte davor ein älteres Modell der Oneal Element (https://www.oneal.eu/de/products/mountainbike/handschuhe/0392-308_o´neal-element-glove/). Diese waren etwas dicker und minimal gepolstert. Das neue Modell war gefühlt nochmal dicker, daher hab ich die AMX mal probiert.

Die Fox Ranger hatte ich letztes Jahr auch kurz bestellt, gingen aber aus zwei Gründen direkt zurück. Viel zu klein (hast du ja auch schon gemerkt) und stinken wie sau.

Giro Rivet hate ich im Laden mal an, angenehmes Material, aber zu kurz in der Weite und zu weit in der richtigen Länge 

ION hatte ich auch mal an (Path). War mir zu weit/schlabberig in der richtigen Länge.

Die 100% iTrack hatte ich auch noch anprobiert, aber nicht gekauft. Warum weiß ich nicht mehr.

Leatt hätte ich gerne probiert, nirgendwo anzuprobieren und online war letztes Jahr alles ausverkauft in meinen Farben/Größen.


----------



## Markusdr (5. März 2019)

@Florent29 + @Logic vielen Dank Euch beiden. Ich habe mir die Leatt bestellt in M und L und einmal die Oneal zum testen. Wird sicher was passendes dabei sein.


----------



## Markusdr (7. März 2019)

@Florent29 @Logic So ich habe jetzt diverse Handschuhe in diversen Größen da. Nicht ganz so schlimm aber die Oneal habe ich versehentlich den falschen Link angeklickt und die Element genommen. =/. Naja immerhin kann ich bestätigen, dass diese ganz schön dick sind. Die werden es deswegen nicht werden oder was für den Winter. 

Die Leatt Glove DBX 1.0 und die 2.0 sind luftig und dünn und passen ganz gut. Es wäre bei mir in beiden Fällen größe L. M passt gerade aber die sind zu knapp. Die passform ist gut. Ich finde den Unterschied zwischen 1.0 und 2.0 nur minimal Ich werde wohl aber die 2.0 behalten da diese mir optisch besser gefallen.


----------



## Logic (7. März 2019)

Schreib doch vielleicht noch die Maße deiner Hand dazu, dann kann man sich unter 


Markusdr schrieb:


> Es wäre bei mir in beiden Fällen größe L.


etwas mehr vorstellen


----------



## Powermaniaxx (7. März 2019)

Ich habe auch die Fox Ranger Gel und bin mit denen zufrieden. Naht an den Fingerspitzen ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber stört mich nicht weiter, sie stinken auch nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2019)

Richtig gute dünne Handschuhe habe ich jetzt von Lizardskins, keine Nähte spürbar, super Passform auch noch komplett nassgeschwitzt, keine Falten in der Innenhand. 
Fallen aber sehr straff und eher klein aus, im Gegensatz zB zu ONeal oder Sealskinz.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (8. März 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Richtig gute dünne Handschuhe habe ich jetzt von Lizardskins, keine Nähte spürbar, super Passform auch noch komplett nassgeschwitzt, keine Falten in der Innenhand.
> Fallen aber sehr straff und eher klein aus, im Gegensatz zB zu ONeal oder Sealskinz.



Sehen gut aus, hab mir die Monitor SL mal bestellt


----------



## Powermaniaxx (9. März 2019)

Meine Lizardskins Monitor SL sind heute gekommen.

Fazit: Absolut gleichwertig wie die Fox Ranger Gel. Beide Handschuhe tragen sich völlig identisch, die Stärken der GelPads sind gleich und auch die Nähte an den Fingerkuppen fühlen sich identisch an. Die Lizardskins haben im Gegensatz zu den Fox Belüftungslöcher auf Handrücken und Handinnenfläche. 

Ich behalte sie trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (9. März 2019)

Moin,

so ich hab gestern eine schöne Runde mit den empfohlen Handschuhen von @Florent29 gemacht. In diesem, Fall waren es die Leatt Glove DBX 2.0 X-Flow Handschuh - black. Von den 1.0 hatte ich noch größe M aber die war direkt zu klein, da konnte ich ja keine Faust mehr machen. Da ich nicht genau weiß, wie man die Hand vermisst @Logic  , habe ich ein paar Bilder angehängt dazu. Demnach wären es 21,5cm Umfang und 18cm Länge.

Auch in der Länge passen die Handschuhe gut. Sie sind toll belüftet, wirklich sehr dünn und haben einen tollen Grip. Auch an den Fingern lässt sich der doch recht rutschige MT7-Hebel gut bremsen. Ich fahre die Ergon GA2 Griffe.

Es gibt keinen Klett am Handgelenk, ob man den vermisst kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Was mich nochmal interessiert, ich habe ziemlich viel Stoff auf der Handinnenfläche beim bilden einer Faust also der typischen Lenkerhaltung. Das ist bei dem hohen Gripp und in anspruchsvollen bergab Passagen etwas unschön. Das wird man aber wohl immer haben oder?

Einige Bilder hängen an, ich freu mich auf eure Infos.

Lieben Dank


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2019)

Der Beitragsersteller hat jetzt ja seine Handschuhe, SixSixOne 401 passen aber auch noch in das Beuteschema, benutze ich seit Jahren.


----------



## Florent29 (11. März 2019)

Markusdr schrieb:


> *Es gibt keinen Klett am Handgelenk*, ob man den vermisst kann ich noch nicht sagen.



Das ist ja gerade der Witz dran.


----------



## Logic (11. März 2019)

Hand vermessen, Vorschläge anschauen, in den Laden fahren/online bestellen, ausprobieren. 

Die Leatt stehen bei mir auf der Liste, für die nächste Anschaffung.


----------



## Markusdr (11. März 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade der Witz dran.


Hab ich vielleicht etwas unglücklich formuliert. Bisher finde ich das super. Ist sehr gut.

Wie siehst du das viele Material in der Innenhand? zu viel?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. März 2019)

Das ist zuviel. Meine Lizardskins Monitor machen das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (11. März 2019)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hab ich vielleicht etwas unglücklich formuliert. Bisher finde ich das super. Ist sehr gut.



Nee, is klar. Bei mir gingen regelmäßig die Klettbändchen vor dem Handschuh selbst kaputt, weshalb ich seit längerem keine Handschuhe mehr mit Klett gekauft habe. 



Markusdr schrieb:


> Wie siehst du das viele Material in der Innenhand? zu viel?



Vielleicht ein Ticken weiter als bei mir...aber entscheidend ist, dass du dich wohlfühlst.

So siehts bei meinen Leatt aus:

DBX 3.0:


 

und DBX 1.0:


----------



## fluchttaxi (16. März 2019)

Hi, 

hat jemand von Euch eine Handschuh Empfehlung für Typen mit großen Händen?

Fahre seit ein paar Jahren eigentlich nur Roeckl Handschuhe, da diese auch Zwischengrößen wie 10.5 (idealer Weise meine Größe!) anbieten. 

Allerdings bin ich mit meiner Variante, die etwas dicker und mit Knöchelschutz versehen ist, an heißen Sommertagen unzufrieden...

Ebenso habe ich diverse andre Hersteller wie POC, Fox, TroyLee, etc probiert
Allerdings werde ich einfach nicht fündig, da die Handschuhe entweder zu klein (XL) oder zu groß (XXL) sind...

Eventuell hat ja jemand einen "Geheimtipp"


----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2019)

fluchttaxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch eine Handschuh Empfehlung für Typen mit großen Händen?
> 
> ...



Die Hersteller haben da unterschiedliche Vorstellung von, was 12 oder 13 ist. 
Ich habe bei Fox, Lizardskins  XXL - bei Answer, Alpinestars, O´Neal und Sealskinz XL. Ausprobieren, immer drei Größen bestellen und den Rest zurückschicken.


----------



## derbikeradler (9. April 2019)

bin auch auf der Suche nach dünnen langen Sommerhandschuhen ohne Schnick Schnack und hab mir jetzt mal die Oneal AMX und Leatt 1.0 bestellt in L und XL

mal gucken welcher mir besser gefällt


----------



## derbikeradler (10. April 2019)

so, habe beide nun anprobiert und mich für die Oneal entschieden die ich um einiges besser finde

beide haben seitlich an den Fingern das selbe Mesh und das gleiche flauschige Daumenmaterial

allerdings sind die Nähte der Leatt in den Fingerkuppen viel störender als bei Oneal und was mich noch mehr stört bei den Leatt ist das Bündchen.

das ist viel zu eng um gut mit der Hand rein zu kommen und ist dann angezogen trotzdem schlabbrig lose und grob 1cm zu kurz

in die Oneal kommt man sehr angenehm rein und das Bündchen liegt dann auch dicht am Handgelenk an und ist von der Länge(am Gelenk) genau richtig.

Empfinde auch das Handflächenmaterial der Oneal angenehmer beim greifen

mir passen bei beiden Handschuhen nur XL, Handumfang 23.5 und Länge 20.5cm


----------



## Shonzo (12. April 2019)

https://www.roeckl.de/#Rad:B2C/catalog/001:002
Marvin?


----------



## Knaller (22. April 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche und habe mir die Ergon HM2 ausgeguckt. Auch noch interessant, sind die Gore C5 Trail Gloves, die aber leicht gepolstert sind. Hatte die schon mal jemand an der Floße?


----------



## fluchttaxi (22. April 2019)

Nach langem hin und her, viel Post Verkehr und tralala...
war ich in einem Lokalen Laden, der mir letztendlich auf der Suche nach einem leichten Vollfinger Handschuh weiterhelfen konnte!

Es ist ein leichter DAKINE Boundary in XXL geworden.
Er passt ähnlich gut, wie mein Roeckl Melides in 10.5
Allerdings ist mir gestern, bei etwas aggresiverer Fahrweise der Zeigefinger der HR Bremse abgerutscht, da die 'Silikonfläche' bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt ist, wie z.B die des Roeckl Handschuhes.
Jedoch bin ich im großen und ganzen zufrieden!
Der Handschuh trägt sich wirklich gut und ist für warme lockere Touren gut belüftet!

Mein Handumfang beträgt 25,5cm und die Handlänge 22cm.


----------



## schaaf-ww (23. April 2019)

Ich fahre seit letzter Woche den Mango von Roeckl und bin bis jetzt ziemlich begeistert:
Vorher hab ich den Roeckl Mileo genutzt, in der Hoffnung das durch das Gel-Polster weniger Probleme mit einschlafenden Händen entstehen - ohne Erfolg...
Jetzt, mit dem komplett ungepolsterten Mango sind bei gleichem Lenker-Setup die Probleme deutlich geringer geworden. Und das Griffgefühl ist deutlich besser im Vergleich zu dem schwammigen Gefühl durch das Gel der Vorgänger-Handschuhe.

Den Ergon HM2 hatte ich auch mitbestellt, allerdings bekam der Rockl den Vorzug da hier keine Naht über die Handfläche läuft.
Getestet hab ich die Ergon allerdings nicht, kann daher also nicht sagen ob die Naht tatsächlich stört...


----------



## schaaf-ww (26. Mai 2019)

Kurzes Fazit nach einem Tag Bikepark mit dem Roeckl Mango:
schon während des Lehrgangs musste ich feststellen, dass mehr und mehr Fussel der roten Innenhand an den Griffen zu finden waren - erstmal nix schlimmes...

Auf der vorletzten Abfahrt hat es mich dann leider auf dem Flowtrail in einem Anlieger gelegt.
Ergebnis: ca. 4 cm langer Riss in der Innenhand des Handschuhs und eine leichte Schürfwunde an meiner Hand.

Der Handschuh ist grundsätzlich ziemlich bequem, bietet gutes Griffgefühl aber die Schutzwirkung würde ich mal vorsichtig als "dürftig" bezeichnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartir (26. Mai 2019)

Ich fahre seit letzten Sommer mit GripGrap Vertikal in Größe L.
Die Handschuhe haben keinen Gel-/Polster-/Sonstwasschnickschnak, dafür auch keine Naht an der Handinnenfläche 
und keinen lästigen Klettverschluß.

Meine übliche Handschuhgröße ist 9, die GripGrap passen wie angegossen.
Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, fahre allerdings hauptsächlich mittlere Touren mit Trailsegmenten. Downhill oder Park ist nicht meins.

Als Alternative könnte ich noch meine LieblingsARBEITShandschuhe empfehlen: Ejendals Tegera Pro 9140 (bei mir ebenfalls Größe 9).
Passen perfekt, halten viel aus, sind außen an den Knöcheln gepostert.. Schauen halt nicht nach stylischen Bikehanschuhen aus...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Juni 2019)

Hab mir mal die  O'Neal AMX Gloves geholt, sind scheinbar gerade im abverkauf - machen einen guten luftigen Eindruck.












Nachtrag - bin jetzt eine Tour bei schönsten Wetter gefahren und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert von den Handschuhen, bequem & super feuchtigkeitstransport, nach 30 km die Dinger ausgezogen und trockene Hände! Hab mir direkt noch ein 2. Paar als Ersatz bestellt!


----------



## Habitat84 (23. Juni 2019)

Ich werd mal die Raceface Stage Gloves ins Rennen. Fahre ich seit ca. 1,5 Monaten da ich auch auf der Suche nach sommerhandschuhen war. Sie sitzen sehr bequem fallen wie ich finde klein aus. Habe sonst bei Garten oder arbeitshandschuhen 8-9, diese hier sind größe xl und sitzen perfekt. Die Nähte an den Kuppen drücken auch nach langen Fahrten nicht. Silikonierter Daumen, Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger. Wobei der obere Teil des Mittelfingers aus einem anderen Material besteht das eine touchbedienung ohne ausziehen ermöglicht. Das Material außen am Daumen ist irgendwelches Mikrofaser, eignet sich wunderbar um sich den Schweiß von der Stirn zu wischen oder (falls noch nicht mit Schweiß getränkt) die Brille zu Reinigen. Gummizug am Handgelenk sorgt für einfaches an und ausziehen und der Handrücken besteht aus sehr dünnem perforierten Stoff. 
Auch bei Temperaturen über 30 grad schwitzt man nicht übermäßig.


----------



## Mehrsau (25. Juni 2019)

So, werfe ins Rennen, bzw. bestätige die Leatt Glove DBX 2.0 X-Flow die @Florent29 schon vorgeschlagen hat. Danke dafür!

Perfekter Sitz für mich.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> So, werfe ins Rennen, bzw. bestätige die Leatt Glove DBX 2.0 X-Flow die @Florent29 schon vorgeschlagen hat. Danke dafür!
> 
> Perfekter Sitz für mich.



Hatte meine DBX 1.0 gestern abend bei der Bullenhitze an - perfekt. 

Leider so dünn, dass die Brennnesseln am Wegesrand einfach durchnesseln...aber irgendeinen Tod muss man sterben.


----------



## Mehrsau (25. Juni 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Hatte meine DBX 1.0 gestern abend bei der Bullenhitze an - perfekt.
> 
> Leider so dünn, dass die Brennnesseln am Wegesrand einfach durchnesseln...aber irgendeinen Tod muss man sterben.



Rheumaprävention. Man kann sich alles möglichst schön reden ;-)


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Rheumaprävention. Man kann sich alles möglichst schön reden ;-)



Dabei war ich sogar mit der Rennfeile unterwegs, also mit dem schmalen 720er Lenker (was sich nach eine Woche Enduro-Urlaub und 800er Lenker sehr weird anfühlt) - trotzdem ist hier in HD alles zugewachsen. 

Notiz an mich selbst: Nächstes Mal Machete mitnehmen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. Juni 2019)

Die Raceface Glove sehen zwar an den Handinnen und auch Oberfläche luftig aus, was ich aber vermisse - was z.B. die dünnen Leatt Glove wie auch die O'Neal Amx haben, ist der sehr dünne & sehr luftige Mesh Stoff zwischen den fingern. 
Da geht der Fahrtwind sehr gut rein und kühlt super! Bei meinem 2. Paar was ich bestellt habe war aber genau dort direkt eine Naht kaputt, ich denke auch dort ist die Schwachstelle der Handschuhe. Ich hab sie genäht und mal sehen wie lange sie halten, jedenfalls kann man sie bei so Temperaturen sehr gut tragen und hat mehr grip als ohne Handschuhe, da schwitze ich nämlich mehr bei direkt Kontakt mit den Gummigriffen.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Die Raceface Glove sehen zwar an den Handinnen und auch Oberfläche luftig aus, was ich aber vermisse - was z.B. die dünnen Leatt Glove wie auch die O'Neal Amx haben, ist der sehr dünne & sehr luftige Mesh Stoff zwischen den fingern.
> Da geht der Fahrtwind sehr gut rein und kühlt super! Bei meinem 2. Paar was ich bestellt habe war aber genau dort direkt eine Naht kaputt, ich denke auch dort ist die Schwachstelle der Handschuhe. Ich hab sie genäht und mal sehen wie lange sie halten, jedenfalls kann man sie bei so Temperaturen sehr gut tragen und hat mehr grip als ohne Handschuhe, da schwitze ich nämlich mehr bei direkt Kontakt mit den Gummigriffen.



Ja, das ist leider öfter der Schwachpunkt - ich habe schon unzählige Fox Handschuhe zwischen den Fingern nähen müssen.

Die Leatt wirken da etwas hochwertiger, weil die Nähte nicht so zufällig verteilt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Logic (25. Juni 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Leatt Glove DBX 2.0 X-Flow





Florent29 schrieb:


> meine DBX 1.0



Würdet ihr beiden noch eure Handschuh-Größe und Hand-Abmessungen teilen ?
Finde die Leatt auch interessant, vielleicht finde ich ja mal einen in meiner Größe.


----------



## Mehrsau (25. Juni 2019)

Logic schrieb:


> Würdet ihr beiden noch eure Handschuh-Größe und Hand-Abmessungen teilen ?
> Finde die Leatt auch interessant, vielleicht finde ich ja mal einen in meiner Größe.



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich as nicht vorgenommen habe, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass die Angaben von Herstellern oftmals nicht aussagekräftig genug sind. Der eine mag etwas mehr Luft an der Fingerspitze, der andere weniger. Ich habe sie mir in M und L bestellt und L behalten. 1,88m, normal lange Finger und muskulöse Hand... Wenn dir das auch nur irgendwie im Ansatz hilft ;-)


----------



## Logic (25. Juni 2019)

Nicht wirklich  Aber ich weiß, was du meinst. Beim einen Hersteller ists ne Größe 8, beim anderen 9 usw. usf.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Juni 2019)

Logic schrieb:


> Würdet ihr beiden noch eure Handschuh-Größe und Hand-Abmessungen teilen ?
> Finde die Leatt auch interessant, vielleicht finde ich ja mal einen in meiner Größe.



Ich habe XL...Handumfang ca. 22 cm, Daumenlänge ab Wurzel ca. 7,5 cm, Handlänge ab Handwurzel ca. 19,5

Passform ist etwas weniger straff als an meinen Fox, Poc und 100% Handschuhen, aber auch nicht schlabbrig.


----------



## Logic (20. Juli 2019)

Feedback von mir zum Leatt DBX 2.0 X-Flow:
Angenehmes Material, besonders die Innenhand fühlt sich sehr angenehm an.

Habe ihn, wie meine Oneal AMX, in Größe 9/L bestellt.
Wirft auf der Innenhand etwas mehr bzw. größere Falten
Oneal



Leatt




Was mich aber am meisten stört sind die, im Vergleich zum Oneal, deutlich dickeren Nähte. Negativ hervorheben, zumindest an meinen Händen, muss ich da die Naht am Daumen, die bei mir in der Grifffläche des Daumens liegt 
Geht daher wieder zurück...


----------

